# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Miracle Box فــــلاشة فلاش مسحوب  منSamsung Galaxy SM-N9100 CPU MT6572

## mohamed73

```
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x3D80000  Size:0x40000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x3DC0000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x3E40000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x4140000  Size:0xA00000
  ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x4B40000  Size:0x32000000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x36B40000  Size:0xE200000
  USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x44D40000  Size:0x52C00000
  FAT  BaseAddr:0x97940000  Size:0x53640000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000  Size:0x0
  Done.
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set PreLoader USB VCOM Port (COM129)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Unstable comport
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set DA USB VCOM Port (COM128)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Unstable comport
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Waiting for USB Port...
  none usbport, maybe driver not installed
  Definition Applied
  1. Power Off Phone , Remove Battery, Insert Battery Back
  2. Insert USB cable. In some cases Required Hold BootKey
  3. Use Miracle Boot Key In cases Boot key not Find
  4. Battery Should be Charged more then 50%
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set MTK USB Port (COM127)
  Please Hold "ON" to connect with the phone...
  Connected to Phone.
  CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x00EC000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x20000+0x20000000
  Waiting for USB Port...
  Set DA USB VCOM Port (COM128)
  Reading preloader...
  Reading mbr...
  Reading ebr1...
  Reading uboot...
  Reading bootimg...
  Reading recovery...
  Reading sec_ro...
  Reading logo...
  Reading android...
  Reading cache...
  Reading usrdata...
  Reading fat...
  Saving as scatter file...
>>Done!
```

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## fadiltv

شكرا

----------


## salihmob

مشكور محمد علي الفلاشة

----------


## hanyouf

مشكور

----------


## Mr.angel

مشكوررررررررررر اخى وجارى التجربة  شكراااااااااااا

----------


## sefrioui

merci bk

----------


## hosien221

مشكووووووووووورررررررر

----------


## FaDoOo911

الف الف الف شكر

----------


## star666

شكرا
جزيبل

----------


## medhat_igl

شكرا على الفلاشة النادرة

----------


## ahmedfaiq

thank you

----------


## ahmedfaiq

thank yo

----------


## morganbrik

مشكور حبيبي على المجهود

----------


## anyplace212

شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة ونحن ايضا في الخدمة لمن يريد المساعدة

----------


## yasser91150

شكرا على الفلاشة النادرة

----------


## nicelink

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## fathy85

شكرااااااااااااا

----------


## helfi

بارک الله فیک

----------


## ود الس

مشكور محمد علي الفلاشة

----------


## ربيع النجا

مشكوور يا غالي 
بس شو الباسوورد ؟؟؟

----------


## sefrioui

SHOKRAN

----------


## bodybod

شكرا على الفلاشة

----------


## wifislax12

الكود اخي من فضلك اشكرك

----------


## سعيد العتربي

الله ينور عليك ياحبي

----------


## dmax2020

شكرا على الفلاشة        **

----------

